# Sigma Rumors Website



## JumboShrimp (Feb 20, 2016)

Anyone notice how their website has changed to the "mobile device format?" I know why they did it, but it has ended up pretty confusing with all the (junky) ads here and there. I long for the old format ... oh, well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2016)

Ads are different for each viewer, they are based on previous websites visited. Clear out your cookies, and the ads will be random or based on the site you are viewing. As soon as you look at a product on another site, they will start following you from site to site.


----------

